

Greenwald: Snowden’s Files Are Out There if “Anything Happens” To Him - mdelias
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2013/06/25/greenwald-snowden-s-files-are-out-there-if-anything-happens-to-him.html

======
jasonkolb
"Last week NSA Director Keith Alexander told the House Permanent Select
Committee on Intelligence that Snowden was able to access files inside the NSA
by fabricating digital keys that gave him access to areas he was not allowed
to visit as a low-level contractor and systems administrator"

What?? I call BS. I've never even heard of "fabricating" private keys.
Virtually impossible, unless it's in a utility that every NSA employee gets
installed on their desktop :P

~~~
malandrew
Is it possible that he means that Snowden was able to extract private keys
from the volitile memory of the servers he had access to?

------
llamataboot
" A former U.S. counter-intelligence officer following the Snowden saga
closely said his contacts inside the U.S. intelligence community “think
Snowden has been planning this for years and has stashed files all over the
internet.” This source added, “At this point there is very little anyone can
do about this.” "

